# Lapeer SxS Shoot



## paul harm (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm hosting the 13th annual [ I think it's been 13 years] Lower Peninsula SxS Shoot at Lapeer County Sportsmens Club, 1213 N. Lake George Rd Attica, Mi 48412 on August 15th from 9AM till the shooting is done. We'll be offering Long Bird, Pigeon Ring, Duck Towers, and SCs. Cost will be $45 for 50 SCs and 25 5-stand. All side games are $5 and extra SCc is $10. Free display tables. There'll be food offered to buy if you get hungry. Bring plenty of shells, there's something for everyone. For more info I can be reached at [email protected] or 810-724-5582. Paul

If you don't have a double gun let me know, I have plenty and can loan you one. You just might find a reason to buy another gun next time you go to the gun store.


----------



## paul harm (Nov 22, 2002)

It's hell getting old - I was told it's the 14th shoot. Be nice to see some new faces. And don't worry if you're not that great a shot, or haven't shot SCs before. A lot of the guys don't even keep score, they're just there to have fun. The side games can be shot as much as you want. The pigeon ring is a trap down in the grown about 20 yards if front of you rotating 360 degrees and you can't see it. The bird can go in any direction just like a live pigeon. Long bird is just that - a 65 yard high looper. Duck towers is going to be 5 or 6 machines, a high one or two, and you shoot from a row boat. I try and keep it a fun event and there's usually some guys with guns for sale inside on the free display tables. It's the most fun you can have with your cloths on.


----------

